# 2004 Chevy 3500 4x4 Cab chassis



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Heres a link to my current salt truck. My new truck comes in next week so this will e available towards the end of the week. Any questions email me is the quickest option, i dont get on here on my phone that often. Heres the info, pics in the ad.

New truck comes in next week, so this one has to go. I've had the truck the last few years and it has served it's purpose. Over the years the work includes new exhaust manifold studs, Coils, plugs, all 4 calipers, pads, rotors, seals, red top battery, power steering pump, lines, coolant flush, and just put on brand new tires. This truck is 4wd, and does have a boss plow frame on it, but I never got around to putting a wireharness in it. 
This was a cab chassis truck, so it has a nice suspension to it. 
It currently has a 1 year old 3 yard Boss Snow plow Salter on it that still has a warranty on it. It can come with that, or with a 2 yard snowdogg salter, or just a bare cab chassis. This truck has no problem holding weight , and I wouldn't be afraid to drive it anywhere. It has a 6.0L gas engine that has plenty of power. Any questions feel free to email anytime. Truck is on the road and being driven daily until new truck comes in next week. 
Only thing this needs is a new dash cluster ( common problem these years ) it has around 130k on the truck.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/d/2004-chevy-3500/6443303331.html


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

need some good day time photos


----------

